# search is not pulling up any results more recent than 10/28



## ElBarto (Nov 17, 2008)

what the title says

does somebody need to rebuild an index or somethign?


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 18, 2008)

bump......


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 22, 2008)

Same thing's happening to me.


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ElBarto (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 5, 2008)

bump..........


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey, Stoney. Do you ever get that feeling that no-one's paying attention to you?


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Bump-a-lump. C'mon, Rolli, this site is useless without us being able to search the database. We cry for the search kitties.

In the meantime, my Frostwire on Ubuntu is completely fucking KLUDGED. I am SO God damned pissed! I know there's an e-build, synaptic doesn't get it, though. Guess I've gotta resort to sudo apt-get or some bullshit. And then satisfy the f'ing dependencies. God dammit! I want that Beastie Boys tune, Root Down.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I do.


ElBarto said:


> Hey, Stoney. Do you ever get that feeling that no-one's paying attention to you?


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 9, 2008)

Cry cry for the search kitties.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Sigh........


Seamaiden said:


> Cry cry for the search kitties.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like this to be fixed as well. It seems that every time I search for something, all I get is a bunch of threads that are totally unrelated to what I was searching for... I mean maybe one of the words I searched is hidden somewhere in the threads.. But I'll search something about growing and I get the Hottest Girl Thread n shit.... 

I could find info elsewhere, yeah, but I like to read personal experiences on here........


so yeah, uh, mr. rollitup, ... YOU SHOULD GET ON THAT.. hahaha but whatever who am I right? I think I speak for the majority though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Is anyone else's time messed up, too?


BreatheSmoke said:


> I would like this to be fixed as well. It seems that every time I search for something, all I get is a bunch of threads that are totally unrelated to what I was searching for... I mean maybe one of the words I searched is hidden somewhere in the threads.. But I'll search something about growing and I get the Hottest Girl Thread n shit....
> 
> I could find info elsewhere, yeah, but I like to read personal experiences on here........
> 
> ...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is anyone else's time messed up, too?


My time is fine, but I am with the other poster on here.
Everytime I try and search for something I get
threads that are COMPLETELY unrelated to what I'm looking
for. Its like they have this "set" page to take you to because
even when I search for something different, I get the same
results.

Anyone one else besides me that is irritated with this?


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 17, 2008)

so anyway...


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 17, 2008)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread, my computer date and time stamp.  I must be confused.

Dec. 17, my time should be 9:41pm; time stamp 'today' 2:37pm.


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 17, 2008)

Thurs Dec 18 00:18


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 17, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I could have sworn I posted in this thread, my computer date and time stamp.  I must be confused.
> 
> Dec. 17, my time should be 9:41pm; time stamp 'today' 2:37pm.



Yeah the server clock is off too.


----------



## potroast (Dec 17, 2008)

Seven hours and five minutes, apparently.

I'm glad we got _*that*_ figured out.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, if there is actually a site admin who's watching these things, correlating time stamps is one way to start figuring out where to look in the logs. But, I'm beginning to wonder about the site admin bit.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump..........................


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bump..........................


Yeah, is Rollitup around these daze? 


i wanna see who's giving out rep too. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Go elite, and you will.


TheFaux said:


> Yeah, is Rollitup around these daze?
> 
> 
> i wanna see who's giving out rep too. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

bump...
admins where are you guys


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol. everytime I post, it says 5:32 am.
I didn't know my time was off until I posted in this thread.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!is anyone.....


----------



## potroast (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, only Admin can help with this, and he is indisposed from too much holiday nog. 


patience, tis the season...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome, at least we know you guys are seeing this.Thanks for posting!


potroast said:


> I'm sorry guys, only Admin can help with this, and he is indisposed from too much holiday nog.
> 
> 
> patience, tis the season...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 21, 2008)

well thanks. lol. I just asked FDD in a different thread when the search engine and time would be fixed....
but he isn't an ADMIN, so I guess we will have to wait.


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 22, 2008)

potroast said:


> I'm sorry guys, only Admin can help with this, and he is indisposed from too much holiday nog.



Since before thanks giving...? Damn, that's some bad-ass nog!

hemp nog maybe?


mmmmm... hemp nog!


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 24, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Here ya go :
> http://www.hydroponicz.net/misc-c-151.html


You can take the time to pop in to check about money, but can't fix the site problems or even answer peoples' questions...? 

Rolli pops in when it's important enough.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, my, you're on the ball, SEA!


Seamaiden said:


> You can take the time to pop in to check about money, but can't fix the site problems or even answer peoples' questions...?
> 
> Rolli pops in when it's important enough.


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 24, 2008)

Sea brings up a valuled point.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 24, 2008)

Damn, is this site going "Tango Uniform?" I am learning so much from this play but this thread has me concerned.
It seems something ain't right in the Garden of Eden and an Admin can not be found.
I am a new person here, but this is my choice of sites. As a member of DSS and BEV hacking sites, I hope there is not a "behind the scenes" problem here.


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 24, 2008)

Dear Dirty will it reaally cause you concerned Or you really wooried about our little RIU website???? Tell us what you really think???????


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 24, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Dear Dirty will it reaally cause you concerned Or you really wooried about our little RIU website???? Tell us what you really think???????


Your right...screw it.


----------



## potroast (Dec 24, 2008)

Geez, you guys, settle down. Yes, we're stoner slackers. We admit it. 

Rollitup has gotten himself into some trouble, it seems that he got snowed in while refilling his bag of goodies at the North Pole, and now the whole schedule is behind. Some of our presents will be late.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, the time is off. woooopiddeeeeeee dooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 25, 2008)

potroast said:


> Geez, you guys, settle down. Yes, we're stoner slackers. We admit it.
> 
> Rollitup has gotten himself into some trouble, it seems that he got snowed in while refilling his bag of goodies at the North Pole, and now the whole schedule is behind. Some of our presents will be late.


Come on, man. That's just chumpy. That may fly with the kiddies, but grown-ups know better. I know that the few moderators (I still don't think you guys have enough people for that task) who frequent the site have no powers of admin, and I understand that's not only frustrating, but that it leaves you in a bad position. You should take that up with your site admin, in my honest opinion, which I've proffered before, including the suggestion that he take on at least one other site admin so the burden isn't all on one guy. But then, considering the money aspect, maybe that's why there is only one site admin. Fine, but show a little dedication if you're gonna take people's money (hint: my whole thing about this centers on the money).

It's not _just_ that the timestamps are off, that shit's the small stuff, but a sign of a larger system-wide problem. Now the whole site's getting fucked up again. Without a functioning search feature the very core of what makes this site useful is essentially gone. I come here primarily for growing information, and if I can't access it, then I'm not looking at the advertisements and helping the site bring in more money for Rolli, am I?

It's all made worse when the ONLY site admin makes sure to pop in when people are having a problem giving him their money.

What is also being missed here is that this site is _nothing_ without its members, especially the ones who actually know their ass from a hole in the ground, and collectively they deserve more respect than that. 

If I saw no advertising and no money was being taken, I'd say that you get what you pay for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2008)

i have No idea about how this stuff works, but i wonder how much it costs to run all this. like server space or something. ??????

*Forum Members:* 100,844
*Total Threads:* 141,131
*Total Posts:* 1,793,063

Most users ever online was 1,265, 12-15-2008 at 12:17 AM.



i bet i know where all this "money" is going.


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, the time is off. woooopiddeeeeeee dooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


I don't think anyone really cares too much about the time.

I think there are some people who would find a search function useful.

I noticed it still doesn't work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> I don't think anyone really cares too much about the time.
> 
> I think there are some people who would find a search function useful.
> 
> I noticed it still doesn't work.


well then why are they all complaining about the time? 

http://www.google.com/search?q=hijack%2C+rollitup&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3DVFD_enUS247US247


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 30, 2008)

Cuz it's messed up too.I'd like a useful search function better, though.


fdd2blk said:


> well then why are they all complaining about the time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cuz it's messed up too.I'd like a useful search function better, though.


elbarto says you shouldn't care.



wish i could help you all but i have no powers.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yes you do.Form of...a moderator!Shape of...a pothead!


fdd2blk said:


> elbarto says you shouldn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could help you all but i have no powers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh yes you do.Form of...a moderator!Shape of...a pothead!


i can ban people. 
i can change sigs and avatars. 
i can edit threads. 


that's all i got.


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 3, 2009)

when updating my thread, it did not show my last 3 posts in my "My Rollitup" section. nor can anyone else see that i've updated.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 5, 2009)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

it's broken. 

'/'
-


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 5, 2009)

Just keeping hope alive, man.


fdd2blk said:


> it's broken.
> 
> '/'
> -


----------

